# Fantasy Life Shop: (DLC Only)



## xTurnip (Nov 18, 2014)

Clare's Fantasy Life Shop: (_*DLC Only*_)

Thanks for taking the time to look at this!  

​​Life Ranks: 
Cook: Adept
Blacksmith: Creator
Carpenter: Master
Tailor: Hero

Everything in the spoilers I can make. 

Rules:
1. *Please don't leave the Guild Office, I want to get a trade done as soon as possible.*  
2. Maximum of 8 items per order.
3. Either post here or PM me, please do not VM me, as I don't usually look for those.
4. Be patient, it might take me a little bit to get the materials needed. 
5. Please make sure you check the trading box before you leave, *if you forget to check before you go, the items will be gone forever.* I *will charge you* to remake the items.
6. Please put dazlious in your post somewhere to make sure you've read these! 

Pricing:
I'm not totally sure how to do pricing. I was thinking of using the gems, (Emeralds, Diamonds etc.) that you can buy from the mining shop in Al Maajik, as a currency to help me get more dosh. 

I will also take TBT Bells as payment. :33333

Order Form:
Friend Code:
What you need made:
How much you'd like to pay: (TBT or items)


Queue:
1. Gracelia- Celestial Ingot, Celestial Scales: not at home! Your order will be done before tonight though. (
2. 
3.
4.
5.


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 19, 2014)

Spoiler: Chef Crafts:



Fruits and Veggies:
Carrot Soup
Apple Juice
Vegetable Stew
Tomato Soup
Boiled Veggies
Summer Nectar
Barley Juice
Cabbage Rolls
Pumpkin Soup
Corn on the Cob

Eggs:
Boiled Egg
Egg Roll
Fluffy Omelet
Mushroom Quiche
Chicken & Egg on Rice
Giant Fried Egg
Pumpkin Quiche

Meat
Roast Mutton
Chicken Kebab
Winter Stew
Well-Done Burger
Juicy Lamb
Chicken Delight
Steak
Southern Stew
Juicy Burger
T-Rex Leg

Seafood
Grilled Crucian
Grilled Sweetfish
Fish Soup
Rustic Trout
Grilled Tuna Head
Tuna Sashimi
Seafood Stew
Rice-Stuffed Squid
Sardine P?t?
Hot Prawn Bisque
Prawn Gratin
Grilled Eel
Rustic Rainbow Trout
Bream Sashimi
Port-Town Gratin
Flying Fish Sushi





Spoiler: Blacksmith Crafts:



Ingots:
Bronze Ingot
Iron Ingot
Silver Ingot
Gold Ingot
Platinum Ingot
Magma Ingot
Marine Ingot
Magic Ingot
Celestial Ingot
Ancient Ingot
Demonic Ingot

Weapons:
Bronze Dagger
Bronze Sword
Bronze Claymore
Iron Dagger
Iron Sword
Iron Claymore
Silver Dagger
Silver Sword
Silver Claymore
Gold Dagger
Gold Sword
Gold Claymore
Rogue's Dagger
Captain's Sword
Azure Rose
Maajik Blade
Bone Sword
Flamberge
Arcana Blade
Crystal Sword
Key Cutter
Paladin's Sword
Demonic Void
Joyeuse
Ancient Dagger
Relic Sword
Champion's Blade

Tools:
Bronze Hammer
Bronze Pickaxe
Bronze Needle
Bronze Frying Pan
Iron Hammer
Iron Pickaxe
Iron Needle
Iron Frying Pan
Silver Hammer
Silver Pickaxe
Silver Needle
Silver Frying Pan
Gold Hammer
Gold Pickaxe
Gold Needle
Gold Frying Pan
Super Hammer
Fashionista's Needle
New-Wave Needle
Clam Frying Pan
Enchanted Frying Pan
Flame Hammer
Rockcrusher Hammer
Lava Pickaxe
Deepsea Pickaxe
Mole Pickaxe
Industry Needle
Foreign Frying Pan
Spark Hammer 
Ancient Frying Pan
Giga Pickaxe
Vintage Needle
Clockwork Hammer- Might need to work on Smithing more before I make this one.

Armor:
Bronze Shield
Leather Set- (Hat, Jerkin, Leggings, Gauntlets, Boots)
Iron Shield
Iron Set- (Helm, Cuirass, Leg Guards, Gauntlets, Boots)
Snakeskin Set- (Helm, Mail, Leggings Gloves, Boots)
Silver Shield
Savage Set- (Cap, Brigandine, Leggings, Gauntlets, Boots)
Mermaid Set- (Helm, Mail, Leggings, Gloves, Boots)
Shell Set- (Shellmet, Cuirass, Bottoms, Gauntlets, Boots)
Gold Set- (Helm, Cuirass, Leg Guards, Gauntlets, Boots)
Gold Shield
Captain's Shield
Rose Shield
Gladiator's Set-(Helm, Cuirass, Leg Guards, Wristbands, Metal Boots)
Beastly Set- (Cap, Brigandine, Leggings, Gauntlets, Boots)
Magicbane Shield
Knightly Shield
Inferno Set- (Helm, Cuirass, Leggings, Gauntlets, Hot Boots)
Magic Set- (Helm, Cuirass, Leg Guards, Gauntlets, Boots)
Tidal Set- (Helm, Cuirass, Leg Guards, Gauntlets, Tidal Boots)
Dragon Set- (Helm, Mail, Leggings, Gloves, Boots)
Holy Set- (Helm, Cuirass, Leggings, Gauntlets, Boots)





Spoiler: Carpenter Crafts:



Beams:
Oak Beam
Pine Beam
Palm Beam
Sugar Beam
Fir Beam
Mangrove Beam
Desert Beam
Fire Beam
Wind Beam
Water Beam
Earth Beam
Skytree Beam
Starry Beam

Weapons:
Oak Wand
Oak Bow
Pine Wand
Pine Bow
Palm Wand
Palm Bow
Sugar Wand
Sugar Bow
Mooncrest Wand
Star Wand
Orca Bow
Purrfection Wand
Batastic Wand
Flaming Bow

Tools:
Oak Rod
Oak Axe
Oak Saw
Pine Rod
Pine Axe
Pine Saw
Palm Rod
Palm Axe
Palm Saw
Sugar Rod
Sugar Axe
Sugar Saw
Sparkle Axe
Royal Saw
Famous Angler's Rod
Marine Axe
Sea Saw
Whirlpool Rod
Sandstorm Rod
Gold Saw
Goddess Axe

Furniture
Wooden Crate
Rubbish Bin
Wooden Set- Chair, Low Table, Dining Table, Cabinet, Sofa, Bed, Chest, Wardrobe
Basket
Patched Hole
Barrel
Port-Town Set- Chair, Couch, Bed Wardrobe
Tiled Set- Low Table, Dining Table, Cabinet, Chest
Scarecrow
Starry-Night Set- Chair, Low Table, Table, Cabinet, Sofa, Bed, Chest, Wardrobe
Treasure Chest
Forest Set- Chair, Low Table, Dining Table, Cabinet, Sofa, Bed, Chest, Wardrobe
Pirate Set- Chair, Low Table, Dining Table, Cabinet, Bench, Berth, Chest, Wardrobe
Chair of Atonement
Occult Low Table
Bloodthirsty Table
Ominous Cabinet
Treacherous Sofa
Nightmare Bed
Nightmare-Eating Chest
Otherwordly Wardrobe
Secret Door
Royal Set- Chair, Low Table, Dining Table, Cabinet, Sofa, Bed, Chest, Wardrobe





Spoiler: Tailor Crafts:



Materials:
Dandelion Cotton
Woven-Straw Fabric
Silk
Wool
Sunny Cotton
Marine Silk
Linen
Cashmere
Flare Wool
Black Cashmere
Angelic Cotton
Pink Silk
Stardust Linen

Tops & Bottoms
Castele Set- Blouse, Shirt, Skirt, Slacks
Artisan's Set- Apron, Puffy Shorts
Highland Set- Top, Kilt
Sunshine Skirt
Dueling Set- Doublet, Bottoms
Harbor Hunk/Honey Set- Blouse, Skirt, Doublet, Slacks
Quilted Set- Coat, Bottoms
Striped Skirt
Seafarer's Set- Doublet, Capris
Lined Skirt
Twin-Tail Jacket
Watermeloons
Holiday Top
Sea Sarong
Holiday Shirt
Sea Trunks
Chic Maajik Set- Loose Top, Skirt, Top, Capris
Puffy-Sleeved Top
Loose Stripies
Frilly Skirt
Twilight Top
Desert Diva Skirt
Desert Top
Loose Trousers
Linen Set- Tunic, Bottoms
Coastal Set- Brigandine, Bottoms
Frigid Set- Brigandine, Bottoms
Pretty Princess Dress
Tuxedo
Formal Slacks
Checkered Skirt
Maharaja Set- Robe, Bottoms
Banded Skirt
Denim Long Skirt
Sandy Set- Brigandine, Bottoms
Grotto Set- Brigandine, Bottoms
Flame Robe
Aqua Robe
Sky-High Set- Brigandine, Bottoms
Earth Robe
Wind Robe
Umbral Robe
Light Robe
Polka-Dot Skirt

Other:
Lowtop Shoes
Artisan's Set- Hat, Mitts, Shoes
Highland Set- Beret, Loafers
Cape
Dueling Boots
Quilted Set- Hat, Mittens, Shoes
Netted Hat
Harbor Sandals
Warrior's Sandals
Mules
Beach Sandals
Ribbon-Laced Shoes
Cup Cap
Comfy Slippers
Jade Turban
Gold Bangles
High-Toe Boots
Desert Headdress
Pair of Babouches
Moccasins
Long Cape
Damien's Cape
Coastal Set- Headwear, Gloves, Boots
Frigid Set- Headwear, Gloves, Boots
Castele Heels
Formal Dress Shoes
Short Cape
Maharaja Set- Turban, Shoes
Grinning Hat
Magic Set- Mittens, Shoes
Sandy Set- Headwear, Gloves, Boots
Grotto Set- Headwear, Gloves, Boots
Flame Hood
Aqua Hood
Sky-High Set- Headwear, Gloves, Cirrus Boots
Earth Hood
Wind Hood
Umbral Hood
Light Hood
Shark Hat

Decor:
Simple Set- Curtains, Mat, Carpet
Castele Set- Curtains, Mat, Rug
Veggie-Plot Rug
Rush Rug
Wooden-Log Rug
Forest Set- Curtains, Leaf Mat, Clover Rug
Port-Town Set- Lace Curtains, Mat, Rug
Pirate Set- Window, Mat, Ship-Deck Rug, Flag
Starry-Night Set- Curtains, Mat, Rug
Netherwordly Curtains
Mat of Darkness
Underworld Rug
Royal Set- Curtains, Mat, Rug
Teddy Bear
Cuddly Sea Turtle
Toy Camel
Big Bunny Plushie


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 19, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 21, 2014)

I'd totally use this if not for the in-game currency.

Do you accept btb bells?


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 21, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I'd totally use this if not for the in-game currency.
> 
> Do you accept btb bells?



First customer! Yay! ( 

Anyway, yes I do.  What can I make for you?


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 21, 2014)

Oops I totally didn't see that bit!
Are you willing to provide me with materials alone? If not, I'd like to buy some furniture!


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 21, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Oops I totally didn't see that bit!
> Are you willing to provide me with materials alone? If not, I'd like to buy some furniture!



I can do it either way honestly, what furniture do you need the materials for?


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 21, 2014)

Y'see, I recently restarted my entire game due to my previous XL breaking (or being broken.. by me)

So I don't need any materials as of yet, however I was just enquiring for a future reference.

How much for the entire royal set? (incl curtains and rugs)


----------



## Sumemr (Nov 21, 2014)

Question, would you sell materials that need to be mined/fished for/gotten from bounties etc. ? Not just the materials that can be made.


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm not sure how to do TBT pricing, so I was thinking 10 TBT bells for each big piece (chair, tables, bed, cabinet etc.) and then do 6 TBT total for the Curtains, Rug and Mat. 

Totally negotiable though. (

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sumemr said:


> Question, would you sell materials that need to be mined/fished for/gotten from bounties etc. ? Not just the materials that can be made.



Uh yeah, sure lol. I can't mine/fish/kill bounties in Origin Island though. XD I'm waaay to weak sauce for that lol.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 21, 2014)

How many items is it in total?


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 21, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> How many items is it in total?



Eight items.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can go lower though.  I'm not totally sure how to value Fantasy Life items for TBT Bells. Sort of based it off of AC's furniture and what it sells for sometimes.


----------



## Sumemr (Nov 21, 2014)

Rebeth13 said:


> Uh yeah, sure lol. I can't mine/fish/kill bounties in Origin Island though. XD I'm waaay to weak sauce for that lol.



Oh, I don't need stuff from there (at least not yet)  
I just need some help getting stuff that I'm kind of having trouble getting from bounties haha. I'll come back with a list once I know everything I need.


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 21, 2014)

Sumemr said:


> Oh, I don't need stuff from there (at least not yet)
> I just need some help getting stuff that I'm kind of having trouble getting from bounties haha. I'll come back with a list once I know everything I need.



Okay sounds good!


----------



## Keen (Nov 21, 2014)

How much tbt per item for this 

Light Robe, Light Hood


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 21, 2014)

River said:


> How much tbt per item for this
> 
> Light Robe, Light Hood



Does 10 TBT total sound okay to you? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have about 30 minutes before I have to go for a bit.


----------



## Keen (Nov 21, 2014)

Works fine for me


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 21, 2014)

Okay.  I'll start making it in a little bit. Not at home right now.


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 21, 2014)

River said:


> -----



Just sent you a VM! So sorry for the wait!


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 21, 2014)

People who are ordering, please make sure you read my first post!


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 22, 2014)

Bump- Taking orders.


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi.

I would like three platinum ingots. Please let me know if 50 TBT Bells would be acceptable.

Sorry for the change of heart: decided to spend time being a smithy. Please just consider this a long-winded bump, heh. And thank you for having this shop up as an option for getting much wanted stuff.


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh that's no problem! Thank you for the post. Also thank you for the collectible you gave me forever ago. :33


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump- please make sure to read the first post please.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 24, 2014)

Rebeth13 said:


> Eight items.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I can go lower though.  I'm not totally sure how to value Fantasy Life items for TBT Bells. Sort of based it off of AC's furniture and what it sells for sometimes.



Can I take the royal set then, plus an earth hood and a long cape  (if possible, can you recolour the long cape to green pls!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops, sorry...

What you need made: Entire Royal set (incl rug and curtains) + extra chair
FC: 1118-0268-5347
How much you'd like to pay: would 150 be enough? (that's around 15mill bells) If not then I can go higher if you'd like.


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 24, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Can I take the royal set then, plus an earth hood and a long cape  (if possible, can you recolour the long cape to green pls!)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



This sounds fine to me! I should have all this ready by tomorrow night.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 24, 2014)

Perfect. Thank you! Just make sure to send me a visitor message whenever you're online


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 24, 2014)

------ Double posted on accident.

@Jarrad, I will VM or PM you when everything's ready. (


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 25, 2014)

Finished Jarrad's order. Sent you a PM.


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 25, 2014)

Finished with other orders! Taking new ones. 

Edit: Buyers, also please make sure you read my first post, not going to trade with you unless you read the rules first.


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 26, 2014)

Bedtime bump. :3


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump. (


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump.  800 views lol.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 27, 2014)

bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know this isn't a request to buy anything, but as I'm only level 11, do you think I could give you 15 bells and you could help me level up a few times? I noticed that ya don't have any orders, so you must have spare time! 

(or a collectable or two.)


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 27, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> bump
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sure we can probably do it tomorrow or this weekend.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 27, 2014)

Rebeth13 said:


> Sure we can probably do it tomorrow or this weekend.



It's a date! (but not a real date.)


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 28, 2014)

dazlious~!
What you need made: Celestial Ingot x1 (I can provide the ores~)
FC: side bar TT_TT
How much you'd like to pay: Pirate Chest x1 (3960dosh), Pirate Bench x1  (4800)

Other: Would you happen to have a Celestial Scale x1 I could maybe buy?  Will be able to add some furniture for some more Dosh as well.


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 28, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> dazlious~!
> What you need made: Celestial Ingot x1 (I can provide the ores~)
> FC: side bar TT_TT
> How much you'd like to pay: Pirate Chest x1 (3960dosh), Pirate Bench x1  (4800)
> ...



Hi there! I can get you the Celestial Ingot, the scales I'm not sure about. Give me a little bit and I'll try and see if I can get them.


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 28, 2014)

Rebeth13 said:


> Hi there! I can get you the Celestial Ingot, the scales I'm not sure about. Give me a little bit and I'll try and see if I can get them.



Sure, thank you!!
Edit- just letting you know ive found the scales!!


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey guys! I'm sorry for the short notice, but I'm closing this shop down. ;o;


----------

